# Water Spots !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok, this might sound stupid, but i what do you guys use when you dry your cars. Mine is PBM and everytime i dry it you can see water spot everywhere. I have tried a million different things but nothing works. What do you guys do to make your GTO's look so beautiful


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a QSM GTO and I use a "water blade" after washing followed by a plush cotton towel to soak up any remaining water. I then use Meguiar's "Quick Detailer" spray and micro fiber towels. No water spots since new last year.


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

Synthetic drying towel and Zaino Brothers detail spray.:cheers


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

yea when ever i wash my car i dry it and it looks nice then water always poors out of the mirrors when i drive i dry in the mirrors move them dry all in there still happens???????


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

If you are getting water spots then you are not drying it quickly enough, or are waiting too long to start drying it. Microfiber towels are great for drying off the car quickly.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

silgoat05 said:


> yea when ever i wash my car i dry it and it looks nice then water always poors out of the mirrors when i drive i dry in the mirrors move them dry all in there still happens???????


I agree...:cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Get a gallon of distilled water and a spray bottle to fill with the water. If a section dries too fast, spray it with the water and wipe. Cheap, easy, and works.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

efitzgerald1231 said:


> Ok, this might sound stupid, but i what do you guys use when you dry your cars. Mine is PBM and everytime i dry it you can see water spot everywhere. I have tried a million different things but nothing works. What do you guys do to make your GTO's look so beautiful


*You have extremely hard water. Use a leather Chamois....I have tried synthetic chamois and found they are not near as good as leather. Try washing the car and then putting it in the shade or in a garage and immediately chamois the car. Chamois it when it's still wet. Do not Chamois it in the sunlight if you can help it. The Sunlight is drying the water before you can remove it. If you are using a cloth you are smearing the water and it is drying leaving spots and streaks then drying. I will chamois 1/2 my car, then go back over it right away. Then hit the other side. If I have to dry it in the sunlight I do the sides that are facing the sun first. 

A trick to eliminating spots on the windshield is to have a squeegee. Squeegee the windows right away and Chamois them. Then hit the windows with glass cleaner. If you get water spots use a quick detailer to remove them. Petroleum based is the best. 

The trick is to get the water off the surface before it dries. I have very hard water and employ the methods I have described here and I never have water spots unless I leave water on the surface. Another trick is: While working on one side of your car keep the other side wet. Mist the surface while you dry the other side. 

*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*To keep water from running out your rear view mirror housings don't spray in there. I wipe around the glass with a wet chamois then clean the glass. If you direct water into the rear view mirror you'll go nuts with water spraying the whole side of your car once you go for a ride, then end up with water spots all over the side, and long calcium lines down the door. 

When washing mine I never spray at the inside of the housing. You can clean it without spraying inside. 

Micro Fabric towels are fine for dusting or applying cleaner but for the very best in drying, a leather Chamois is the very best. I have tried all kinds of different drying towels in the past 30+ years and nothing beats a good leather Chamois.*


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

i use Mr. Clean car wash kit, it makes it really easy to wash my car, just attach it to a hose, hose your car down, flip a switch and it shoots soapy water, flip the switch rinse your car off. Flip the switch switch once again and it filters the water so there are no water spots. Something i find helpful with the mirrors is i use an air hose connected to an air compressor and blow water out of the mirrors as well as anyother place where i have water that comes out when i drive.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

efitzgerald1231 said:


> Ok, this might sound stupid, but i what do you guys use when you dry your cars. Mine is PBM and everytime i dry it you can see water spot everywhere. I have tried a million different things but nothing works. What do you guys do to make your GTO's look so beautiful


It could also be the water itself, not the way you dry your GTO. (?):confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I've seen the Mr. Clean advertised haven't used it though. I would think the chemical you put in it neutralizes the calcium, kinda like a water softener does but without the salt. There is a car wash down the road from me that has a no spot rinse. I will use it in the winter to wash my 4x4's. One time it works great, the next it doesn't. I guess the times it doesn't work, the chemical reservoir ran dry. *


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's another vote for the Mr. Clean system. It has some sort of cartridge that softens the water, either chemically or through ultrafiltration. I am a Chemical Engineer and I couldn't tell you by looking at it. But it works great. Absolutely no spots and a whole lot easier than towel drying. And the cartridge lasts for a bunch of washes.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

efitzgerald1231 said:


> Ok, this might sound stupid, but i what do you guys use when you dry your cars. Mine is PBM and everytime i dry it you can see water spot everywhere. I have tried a million different things but nothing works. What do you guys do to make your GTO's look so beautiful


most of use TLC and elbow grease. the only cure is a heavy right foot.


----------



## 1FastMoFo (Oct 15, 2007)

Try using a vinagar and water mix, I'd say start with a 10-1 (water to vinagar)mix in a bucket, wet your car, wipe the car down with the W/V and let it sit for about 1-2min, rinse and wash and dry car as normal. Also it helps if you wash your car in the shade or early in the morning before the sun gets hot. Hope this helps.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

The Mr Clean uses a filter "using the technology of Pur" (I just looked at my spare filter label). I used to use mine a lot, and it works plenty well enough for me. A good investment if you have to wash in the sun like I used to, as you can wash one section at a time, rinse it, and no problems with water spots.


----------



## tee102060 (Nov 25, 2004)

the Mr. Clean System works great! no need to hand dry...will self-dry with no spots!


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

WEll GTO JUDGE is corrrect on washing the car.Also once a year use meguiars paint cleaner then the olish the the wax a good system or use mothers but the paint cleaner really does wonders fo getting out the grime of the paint.


----------

